# Pruned Trees



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure don't claim to be an expert at Bonsai techniques but I thought these two turned out okay. The Arbovitae we've had for about 8 years I think. I try to keep it small and have some branches showing. Usually trim it every other year.








That little sedum you see at the base is VERY invasive. I'd avoid it, unless you want it all over your layout or looking for a headache!
This Alberta Spruce had been next to another that died last year. Left a big hole on the side, when I started pruning it I found that it had another trunk and a shoot coming up.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

They look good Jerry! Very realistic small trees. 
Perhaps you are not an expert in Bonsai, but you sure deserve a black belt for it!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job, Jerry!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

They came up looking really good Jerry. I like the first one.


I've got the same sedum, same problem..







Self inflicted unfortunately.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Susan's Dad: "What did you do to my peach tree?" 

Susan: "I pruned it." 

Susan's Dad: "Pruned it!?! You cut it down!" 

Susan: "Dad, you don't know how to prune a fruit tree." 

Susan's Dad: "You better be right about that." 

(The peach tree grew PILES of nice peaches for the next few years.)


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The sedum growing at the base of the tree is called Yellow Acre Sedum. You only need a few pieces and it will cover an acre in no time. It is an ideal choice for a new layout that lacks enough plants. It will grow in sun or shade and although it is considered invasive by many gardeners, it is very shallow rooted, which makes for easy removal. Just make sure to remove it before it flowers and starts sending out windblown seeds. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Both look real nice!


----------

